# new puppy



## JT2915 (Jun 20, 2010)

what question should i ask when searching for a puppy?


----------



## JT2915 (Jun 20, 2010)

is there any recommended reads that youd suggest before getting a pup?


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I would ask to see the hip certification from the OFA for the parents. How long has the breeder been breeding dogs? Are the parents on the premises? Any of the previous litters have any sort of health issues? Would it be possible to visit the pups more than once.? Can you see the parents? I read How to Raise the perfect puppy by Cesar Millan. It was very helpful.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

JT2915 said:


> is there any recommended reads that youd suggest before getting a pup?


Despite the slightly insulting title, _German Shepherds For Dummies_ is a great book. I still re-read it every once in awhile, when I need to look something up.


----------



## JT2915 (Jun 20, 2010)

thank yall


----------



## JT2915 (Jun 20, 2010)

anyone recommend these dvd's from leerburg?

Your Puppy 8 Weeks to 8 Months DVD 
Basic Dog Obedience DVD
Establishing Pack Structure with the Family Pet DVD
Common Sense Solutions to House Training Problems - 165 page eBook
DVD - How to Raise a Working Puppy


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I think there is valuable information in some of those DVDs...if you can focus and ignore some of the repetitive parts and low production value. I have seen Your puppy and the Working Puppy ones. And while I don't think I ever went WOW...it got me thinking. 

Much of the information can be gleaned from the free e-books and articles on Leerburg though...so I don't think I'd spend full price.


----------



## JT2915 (Jun 20, 2010)

JKlatsky said:


> I think there is valuable information in some of those DVDs...if you can focus and ignore some of the repetitive parts and low production value. I have seen Your puppy and the Working Puppy ones. And while I don't think I ever went WOW...it got me thinking.
> 
> Much of the information can be gleaned from the free e-books and articles on Leerburg though...so I don't think I'd spend full price.


just lost in the sauce
im a newbie and im wanting to raise a schutz dog
ive owned dogs
but i really wanna do right with this one and trying to dump what i know and learn the proper way to do it
any recommendations


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

sagelfn said:


> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html


Lots of great info there. If you read up you'll know more than some of the breeders you'll chat with !


----------



## JT2915 (Jun 20, 2010)

thinking about doing obedience classes
to learn how to train a dog, is that a good idea?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

OB classes are great!! even people who know a lot about dog training take an OB class for the socialization aspect alone.


----------



## JT2915 (Jun 20, 2010)

man its hard to get started >.<
some many different ways to do everything
and its hard to know whats the proper way to do it


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

if you are wanting to do SchH I think your best option is to start looking at local clubs and let them know your plans.

IMO training puppies should be about fun and building confidence, no harsh corrections.


----------



## dukethegsd (Apr 11, 2010)

Just know that when you get him or her home be patience with the little one. puppy proof your home because they get in to every thing and just make sure you decide what you what out of your puppy and do your home work pick the right temperment for you, working or show make sure that the parents are healthy,and most important have fun with your new family member.


----------



## JT2915 (Jun 20, 2010)

ty all


----------



## Keylogh (Jun 5, 2010)

What do you already like doing? A good breeder should be able to place the correct puppy for your level of activities. Check bloodlines for OFA and ask about allergies in parents. When I got my pup, I want to train tracking,....ended up training her on livestock and put 2 champion's titles on her. She loves to fish,hunt but most of all WORK sheep. I never figured on being a herdsmen or AKC herding judge,...just happened during our adventure(she's still going and with pup's right now I might add).


----------



## JT2915 (Jun 20, 2010)

Keylogh said:


> What do you already like doing? A good breeder should be able to place the correct puppy for your level of activities. Check bloodlines for OFA and ask about allergies in parents. When I got my pup, I want to train tracking,....ended up training her on livestock and put 2 champion's titles on her. She loves to fish,hunt but most of all WORK sheep. I never figured on being a herdsmen or AKC herding judge,...just happened during our adventure(she's still going and with pup's right now I might add).


 
schutzhund, french ring is my intrest
whats the difference in the too
and
what is the differnece
in a dutch shepherd a malinois and a gsd


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

JT2915 said:


> schutzhund, french ring is my intrest
> whats the difference in the too
> and
> what is the differnece
> in a dutch shepherd a malinois and a gsd


In my view both Schutzhund and French Ring are excellent ways to enjoy training your dog outside, running around, working your backside off. Both take a high level of commitment from dog and handler/trainer.

In pragmatic terms, Schutzhund dogs bite the arm (sleeve),








and Ring dogs bite the leg (suit).









Both have excellent training practices and can be an outstanding experience. As you study, you’ll find SchH to be much more common, and less so with French Ring.

As for the difference between Dutch, Malinois, and GSDs. I am a hardcore GSD guy, so I may not be the person to ask. I appreciate all three breeds, I have been bitten by all three breeds, but there are GSDs, and the rest are just good dogs.

Preference for a breed is something you’ll have to sort out for yourself by visiting events where you can see the dogs, and talk to owners. Anyone one of the three breeds you mention, if you select the appropriate genetics/lines, will work in either SchH or Ring.

For me, I appreciate the all-round qualities of the GSD, and the tradition of SchH associated with the breed.

Study, read, learn but do not rush. Find SchH or Ring clubs to visit. Be a Groupie before you rush to buy a puppy.

Wayne


----------



## JT2915 (Jun 20, 2010)

W.Oliver said:


> In my view both Schutzhund and French Ring are excellent ways to enjoy training your dog outside, running around, working your backside off. Both take a high level of commitment from dog and handler/trainer.
> 
> In pragmatic terms, Schutzhund dogs bite the arm (sleeve),
> 
> ...


 
thanks


----------

